# WTB Schwinn Scrambler



## Jackpop (Mar 23, 2019)

Looking for a clean original silver paint cantilever style Schwinn Srambler. I’m trying to find a replacement for the only new bike my late father ever bought me. PayPal ready.
Thank you Jim


----------

